# Driver rating



## Dorothy (Jan 24, 2020)

I thought if u get a rating lower than 5 that they have to say why and that this feedback is available. I have 1 2 star which is messing up my perfect 5. The app says there isn’t any feedback?? So how is that possible?


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Riders dont have to say why. It's an option. Driver do have to say. Riders sometimes rate low simply because they are jerks. 

Drunks tend to rate low. Hood rats do the same.

Sometimes they rate low simply in hopes of Uber giving them a refund no matter how perfect you were.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

It is impossible. You and your rating represent a bad script, a code error that shouldn’t be. I don’t think your continued participation on the platform is long


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 24, 2020)

Why would you say that?



MasterAbsher said:


> Riders dont have to say why. It's an option. Driver do have to say. Riders sometimes rate low simply because they are jerks.
> 
> Drunks tend to rate low. Hood rats do the same.
> 
> Sometimes they rate low simply in hopes of Uber giving them a refund no matter how perfect you were.


Ok

Hum that doesn't seem right!? I eqnt to know why I got a 2 when everyone else has given 5. Super annoying &#128544;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Dorothy said:


> I thought if u get a rating lower than 5 that they have to say why and that this feedback is available. I have 1 2 star which is messing up my perfect 5. The app says there isn't any feedback?? So how is that possible?


Don't worry about your rating as long as it stays above 4.60. You'll be asking 'how is that possible' about a thousand more times if you have a long Uber career.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

First lesson in rideshare is, don't worry about ratings unless your overall gets close to 4.6. Riders are a fickle bunch. You were never going to maintain a perfect 5 forever. It's averaged over your last 500 rides.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dorothy said:


> I thought if u get a rating lower than 5 that they have to say why and that this feedback is available. I have 1 2 star which is messing up my perfect 5. The app says there isn't any feedback?? So how is that possible?


2 stars are highly sought around these parts.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Dorothy said:


> Why would you say that?
> 
> 
> Ok
> ...


It used to bother me too when I was new, especially getting a one star. I took it personal. Tried hard to think what I may have done to deserve that low of a rating. Even thought gee, if they'd just say why, I could improve my service. Once I realized I treat everyone equally, and almost all of my ratings are 5 stars, I stopped taking it personal. Doesn't matter how perfect you are, there will always be someone who is a complete dick, therefore, in their little mind, they don't need a reason. I think some do it just for fun. Also, don't let anyone talk you out of driving if you like it. On this forum, you'll find many helpful people. Sadly, you'll also find some that are just like the riders that give low ratings for no valid reason. Ride On!


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

2 stars is termed “nipples” and is Uber pax slang complements


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Don't ever look at ratings, then it won't bother you.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Dorothy said:


> I thought if u get a rating lower than 5 that they have to say why and that this feedback is available. I have 1 2 star which is messing up my perfect 5. The app says there isn't any feedback?? So how is that possible?


You are new. Quit worrying about a perfect 5. Try to hold a 4.8 or thereabouts. Easy as long as you are a basically decent person and competent driver. Do obey your instincts - cancel rides (sparingly) if anything looks sideways, particularly including any negative texts or calls while enroute to the pickup. Rider can't rate you if you don't start the ride.

Avoid riders with ratings much below 4.75 - low rider ratings are code for other drivers warning you this one is a potential problem child. As you gain experience you will learn times when it may be perfectly OK to load a low rated rider, but for now steer clear.

Better to sit still, read a book or surf the web than to roll for a marginal ping.

If you cancel because a rider failed to show up while you waited 5 minutes...never never circle back to that pax upon the second request despite the fact they are only 1-2 minutes away...you already made your money on the cancel fee...that rider will be angry - let that be another driver's problem

Hope this helps - welcome aboard!


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

As mentioned above, don't let the ratings get below 4.6. That seems to be the magical number to get deactivated. Many on here say to otherwise ignore that ratings. There's pros and cons to that. There are some neat benefits for having Uber Pro status. The higher the level, the more benefits. To get Pro, you need at least 4.85. I personally like Pro at the rewards program benefits me.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Dorothy said:


> I thought if u get a rating lower than 5 that they have to say why and that this feedback is available. I have 1 2 star which is messing up my perfect 5. The app says there isn't any feedback?? So how is that possible?


Stop crying and complaining....I have actively worked toward getting a 2 &#127775; for months with no luck... Wear that star like a badge of honor!!! That's the elusive 2 &#127775; many of us go thru 5-10, 1 &#127775; s and still never see the elusive 2...

You have made it!!! Great job... Now drop some hints .. what did you do that made it happen...I need some pointers....

I've even put it in my profile and gotten nowhere...&#128547;&#128547;&#128547;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

As you go through life, there are going to be people who don't like you. There's no accounting for why. Just accept it.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

What's the minimum rating to see time and direction of trips?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Dorothy said:


> I have 1 2 star which is messing up my perfect 5. The app says there isn't any feedback?? So how is that possible?


Sometimes to save face all around, Über purposefully doesn't provide standard feedback for situations.

As an example, sometimes when I come across a married or attached couple and the bloke is a jerk but the Babe is hot, I will resolutely and persistently flirt with the Babe while really pissing off the bloke.

This is a lot of fun and a surefire way to earn a coveted 1☆, however Über refuses to provide a standard feedback for this situation, pretending that it doesn't happen.

There are many other examples, but this is one I encounter most frequently. I hope this helps. 

.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Sometimes to save face all around, Über purposefully doesn't provide standard feedback for situations.
> 
> As an example, sometimes when I come across a married or attached couple and the bloke is a jerk but the Babe is hot, I will resolutely and persistently flirt with the Babe while really pissing off the bloke.
> 
> ...


Only the 2 star is coveted


----------



## Gubber Singh (Nov 18, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> What's the minimum rating to see time and direction of trips?


A rating of 4.85 and a total 400 trips in last quarter.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> You are new. Quit worrying about a perfect 5. Try to hold a 4.8 or thereabouts. Easy as long as you are a basically decent person and competent driver. Do obey your instincts - cancel rides (sparingly) if anything looks sideways, particularly including any negative texts or calls while enroute to the pickup. Rider can't rate you if you don't start the ride.
> 
> Avoid riders with ratings much below 4.75 - low rider ratings are code for other drivers warning you this one is a potential problem child. As you gain experience you will learn times when it may be perfectly OK to load a low rated rider, but for now steer clear.
> 
> ...


Best advice ever. I've even made it a habit to go offline and switch platforms for a couple minutes after a no-show. You never ever want to pick up a pax that you no showed, no good will come from it.


----------



## Lively13 (Nov 13, 2016)

If you drive at night you are more likely to get a lower rating even if you give the same service. Hell just last night a PAX wanted to tip me and was asking how so i showed him, and he did a custom amount of $10 (ride was only $7) and clicked 4 stars until i said "hey dont forget to give me that extra star" he then responded "oh i didnt even notice"

Riders should be prompted to give a reason why they rated lower than 5 cause then maybe they wouldnt, or maybe they didnt even realize it.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Lively13 said:


> If you drive at night you are more likely to get a lower rating even if you give the same service. Hell just last night a PAX wanted to tip me and was asking how so i showed him, and he did a custom amount of $10 (ride was only $7) and clicked 4 stars until i said "hey dont forget to give me that extra star" he then responded "oh i didnt even notice"
> 
> Riders should be prompted to give a reason why they rated lower than 5 cause then maybe they wouldnt, or maybe they didnt even realize it.


I don't agree. I drive nights, my husband drives days. He's friendlier than me, more patient than me, he even changes the music if the pax asks, and he's driving my car so no difference there. And my rating is always a little higher than his.

I think it should just be a thumbs up / thumbs down. We either did good or didn't. Get rid of the crap in the middle..


----------



## Lively13 (Nov 13, 2016)

Timbrr said:


> I don't agree. I drive nights, my husband drives days. He's friendlier than me, more patient than me, he even changes the music if the pax asks, and he's driving my car so no difference there. And my rating is always a little higher than his.
> 
> I think it should just be a thumbs up / thumbs down. We either did good or didn't. Get rid of the crap in the middle..


Not trying to argue but females tend to get better ratings IMO. I drive from 8pm - 8am lately thur-sunday (sunday i go home a little sooner) and when my ratings go down its always night and tends to be in LA. Morning i get more tips and respectful riders, and better ratings. My rating is 4.91 so not bad but if i only did days for 500 trips id bet it would go up by alot.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Lively13 said:


> Not trying to argue but females tend to get better ratings IMO. I drive from 8pm - 8am lately thur-sunday (sunday i go home a little sooner) and when my ratings go down its always night and tends to be in LA. Morning i get more tips and respectful riders, and better ratings. My rating is 4.91 so not bad but if i only did days for 500 trips id bet it would go up by alot.


Except we're both male ☺

But maybe people rate me higher because I am more of an arsehole? Like a confidence thing.. Who knows


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Stop crying and complaining....I have actively worked toward getting a 2 &#127775; for months with no luck... Wear that star like a badge of honor!!! That's the elusive 2 &#127775; many of us go thru 5-10, 1 &#127775; s and still never see the elusive 2...
> 
> You have made it!!! Great job... Now drop some hints .. what did you do that made it happen...I need some pointers....
> 
> ...


Not only did I receive one, but 2 2*s! You're going to be so proud


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Lively13 said:


> If you drive at night you are more likely to get a lower rating even if you give the same service. Hell just last night a PAX wanted to tip me and was asking how so i showed him, and he did a custom amount of $10 (ride was only $7) and clicked 4 stars until i said "hey dont forget to give me that extra star" he then responded "oh i didnt even notice"
> 
> Riders should be prompted to give a reason why they rated lower than 5 cause then maybe they wouldnt, or maybe they didnt even realize it.


Yes, I often wonder how many 1*'s are actually people thinking that is the best and not the worst. There are so many different cultures out there along with differing familiarity with technology.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gubber Singh said:


> A rating of 4.85 and a total 400 trips in last quarter.


Accirding to my driver app, gold comes at 300 POINTS.

Some trips get 1 point, some get more than that. It depends on location and day/time.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dorothy said:


> I thought if u get a rating lower than 5 that they have to say why and that this feedback is available. I have 1 2 star which is messing up my perfect 5. The app says there isn't any feedback?? So how is that possible?


You drive for cash, the ratings are BS just to make you pick up &#128169; rides for 3 bucks.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> Riders dont have to say why. It's an option. Driver do have to say.


Not true.

I pass out multiple 1 stars every shift and NEVER give a reason (because it doesn't matter). I just hit the star button and Submit, and that's it.


----------



## liammichaelle (Feb 9, 2020)

MasterAbsher said:


> As mentioned above, don't let the ratings get below 4.6. That seems to be the magical number to get deactivated. Many on here say to otherwise ignore that ratings. There's pros and cons to that. There are some neat benefits for having Uber Pro status. The higher the level, the more benefits. To get Pro, you need at least 4.85. I personally like Pro at the rewards program benefits me.


Rating is one of the best options to enhance the features and how proficient a driver is. I agree with you absher


----------

